# Up for grabs! Brand New Titan FlexSpray.



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would like to show my appreciation to everyone here, I enjoy this forum and have learn a lot from all of you.

I got this Titan FlexSpray, brand-new I never used it.
It's going to be for free, I will include the shipping only in the US. for Canadian they will have to pay and set up the shipping and custom, or I could help with partial payment but I will not deal with the Shipping and Custom to Canada.

I will like to give everyone a chance at this maybe be will do drawing or something else, FIRST I have to let one of the MODERATOR set this up for me if possible.

Good luck Dan.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

wow thanks for this. Been wanting one for a while now. Cant wait to test my luck. Good luck to every one and thanks again for the offer of goodies to the community we all appreciate it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

aww man! I could have sold that for tree fiddy.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

I had the wagner one of these before the HVLP systems.
I made 1000's of $$$$ with this thing... 

only I did cook the motor eventually. =(. wouldn't mind one. but im in NZ and thats heaps far away.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That's very nice
I would love it as well


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I would have a trivia question........something like, "Which paint company does PACman loathe more than any other?" Wait, that wouldn't work......


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I would have a trivia question........something like, "Which paint company does PACman loathe more than any other?" Wait, that wouldn't work......


G1 :thumbsup:
PACman is a good guy. He just act tuff :gun_bandana:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Random drawing. Everyone pick a number 1 to 1000, closest wins.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

driftweed said:


> random drawing. Everyone pick a number 1 to 1000, closest wins.


350!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Sound good to me, just waiting for one of the Moderators to clear this for me.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I will not deal with the Shipping and Custom to Canada.


Is it really that hard to ship things to Canada? I find lots of US Ebay sellers wont ship here either. I ship things to the US and it isn't much harder then shipping things to another location in Canada. 

I'm not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it should go to the painter with the best looking water dog😀😃


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Is it really that hard to ship things to Canada? I find lots of US Ebay sellers wont ship here either. I ship things to the US and it isn't much harder then shipping things to another location in Canada.
> 
> I'm not complaining, just wondering.


Sorry Gracobucks, I hate dealing with custom and paper works.
But i will offer some $$$ to help the winner with the shipping.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Premier -

Sent you a PM about it.

Dan


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Premier -
> 
> Sent you a PM about it.
> 
> Dan


I got it thanks.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow good on ya! Who ever gets that puppy will be happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok. Whats the catch? 

Dont tell me Im the only one who knows there's a catch here!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I would have a trivia question........something like, "Which paint company does PACman loathe more than any other?" Wait, that wouldn't work......


I think it's a tie between BEHR and SW


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Sorry Gracobucks, I hate dealing with custom and paper works.
> But i will offer some $$$ to help the winner with the shipping.


I'll pay for all the shipping and customs. I'll even make a video of me using it for the first time


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Love Titian pumps. Where do i sign up?


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

I am in) 
Would love to have one for cabinets, a lot better than airless to deal with.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> I think it should go to the painter with the best looking water dog&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56835;


or just best looking dog


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Thread is closed. Thanks to the OP for the generous offer; the item was shipped overnight ; I should have it by tomorrow around lunch time to spray some mayo with it on my subway sandwich!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

TorresPainting1 said:


> Love Titian pumps. Where do i sign up?


I am just waiting for Cricket approval.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Ok. Whats the catch?
> 
> Dont tell me Im the only one who knows there's a catch here!


No catch, I just don't use it, have a lot of sprayers, will be nice to see someone else can use it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow Premier what you're doing is awesome! My true coat just kicked the bucket, that'll make a fine replacement. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

Im in west Roxbury, just leave it on my back porch!


----------



## Fatnub (Dec 4, 2015)

Bonus karma points for you!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I want in! At this time I don't even have a sprayer. Somebody got mine on the Roman finger discount.


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

I really want to try one of these!!!!!


http://dqpainting.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This is great your giving a sprayer away.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Give it to me. I deserve it.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Will it atomize condiments for my art installation?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty cool gesture. Good luck to you peeps.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, that's awful generous of you! I'll throw my name in the ring for that. That would help me financially immensely! Thanks for the generosity, don't see that much anymore these days.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I plan on winning. Sorry guys.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Did I win it yet? Pick me, pick me, pick me!!!!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Please sir, may I have another cup of gruel? I mean, a chance to win the Titan capspray? Would it spray gruel?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry guys, I am still waiting for approval from Cricket.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

So are we. :yes:


----------



## vajpaint (Jul 12, 2012)

give it to me I could spray with it in my left hand my new one in right hand , now that's speed painting, could even get holsters unless obama outlaws them.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Please Moderators give me an answer so I know what to do either I keep it or I go forward.
Thanks Dan.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Please Moderators give me an answer so I know what to do either I keep it or I go forward.
> Thanks Dan.


The moderators said to give it to me.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Please Moderators give me an answer so I know what to do either I keep it or I go forward.
> Thanks Dan.


Trade it in for a bunch of PT reward points. That way, you can donate your reward points to charity at the end of the year, and PT can give the Titan away to the winner of the Most Mangled Elbows Contest, or something.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

When will this be an official contest?


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

nogg said:


> When will this be an official contest?




February 30th


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Please Moderators give me an answer so I know what to do either I keep it or I go forward.
> Thanks Dan.


Premier - It's been decided that you should let all the mods give it a try first to see if it's a worthy prize. Start with me. :whistling2:

PS - See my PM about it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah what RH said. Mods first! 
Unless Mods aren't eligible in which case I resign. Throwing my hat in ring. Is it still closest number?
If so I pick 69. Being married for 24 years this is the only chance I have of that being a lucky number


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it should be an essay contest. And let CA be the judge. Otherwise he'd win the dang thing.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! I got the approval from moderator.
Lets do this and have fun. Everyone is welcome including Moderators.
PT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT, They have no responsibility.
I am the responsible one, The rules is: I picked a number who ever get this number first will win the contest, the number is in-between 1-125 we start with one entry per person, I'll give it a week from today if no one guess the number than you will be able to re-enter for a second chance and will go for another week until someone win.

I will include the shipping only in the US. for Canadian they will have to pay and set up the shipping and custom, or I could help with partial payment but I will not deal with the Shipping and Custom to Canada.

Good luck Dan.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

33 :yes:


----------



## bmcs (Mar 5, 2014)

4 Bobby Orr


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What are we talking here in terms of numbers; between 1 and 100, or 0 to ten billion?


----------



## HollisPainting (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok, like a 14 year old---- 69


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

84,and thank you!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> What are we talking here in terms of numbers; between 1 and 100, or 0 to ten billion?


1 to 125


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Number 91.


----------



## Hobpaint (Apr 6, 2016)

123 and thank you Sir !


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

66! Wooho!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

104 
I'll be watching the mail for it 👍


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

48


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

75


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

11

...my daughter's jersey number 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

77


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

60 my age.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

99 like Gretzky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

69 for the win!


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

14!

because you joined PT in 20*14*


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

12 Brady!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

44 is da numba!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

.....55


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

How about #2?  and thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll go with 111




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

#1 cause that what I am in my wife's eyes


----------



## RichPaints (Apr 8, 2015)

73...


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

How about 37


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I say the number 1.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

110

Did I win?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

101 is it


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

51 
My age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

63. Thank you


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

119 :yes:


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

97 which equals my hourly rate, I wish.:thumbup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

29 Ken Dryden. (Gretzky...pfhhttt.)


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

94

I hope it atomizes condiments.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

24. Thanks!


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

22, hit me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

46, very nice of you to be doing this.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

74...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

87...


----------



## Refined (Apr 10, 2016)

52. My favorite number.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

HollisPainting said:


> Ok, like a 14 year old---- 69


Sorry dude I picked that number before you did. I'm even more immature than you!


----------



## Paintsaint24 (Apr 8, 2016)

Would absolutely love to get an opportunity to get a sprayer in my hands. We are in our third year and have been losing money subbing my spraying to a friend who has been also teaching me. Money is just right due to still coming up in the industry. Thanks for the opportunity. Just incase my random number will be 440


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll pick 47


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paintsaint24 said:


> Would absolutely love to get an opportunity to get a sprayer in my hands. We are in our third year and have been losing money subbing my spraying to a friend who has been also teaching me. Money is just right due to still coming up in the industry. Thanks for the opportunity. Just incase my random number will be 440



Need to pick a number between 1 and 125.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Paintsaint24 said:


> Would absolutely love to get an opportunity to get a sprayer in my hands. We are in our third year and have been losing money subbing my spraying to a friend who has been also teaching me. Money is just right due to still coming up in the industry. Thanks for the opportunity. Just incase my random number will be 440


Or maybe keep subbing out to friends.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

105 I hope


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

ill go with a cool even 100


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Lucky numba 13


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Who's the trusty of the winning number?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Did someone win?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah time to end the suspense already! You can tell them it was my number, it's ok.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

BPC said:


> Did someone win?


We're all winners, because we participated, despite all of our fallabilities. 

I think what we should do, is share the use of the cordless sprayer among all the members of Paint Talk. Kind of like what people do with cameras. Maybe share some picks, and the costs to rebuild it after PAC blows out the packings doing head to head tests with SW and P&L products.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> We're all winners, because we participated, despite all of our fallabilities.
> 
> I think what we should do, is share the use of the cordless sprayer among all the members of Paint Talk. Kind of like what people do with cameras. Maybe share some picks, and the costs to rebuild it after PAC blows out the packings doing head to head tests with SW and P&L products.


That's actually a GREAT idea...traveling sprayer!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

"The Brotherhood of the Travelling Sprayer" now on Netflix!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

They got a traveling hammer thread on CT, this would be same haha only with an Itty bitty sprayer


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> 75


PRC:thumbup:
You are the lucky winner
Please send me your info Full Name, Address, and phone.
I will be going on windsurfing and fishing vacation to NC OBX leaving tomorrow morning I'll be back the 22end, I will send it to you after I get back.
Regards Dan.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for participating in this you will get your chance later.

:yes:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Class act !


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I had fun trying,maybe next time.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Congratulations PRC!! ya gotta post pics of a project some time! Happy spraying!


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I want an investigation performed immediately into the methods and procedures of this contest.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Dan for holding such a generous contest!! Can't wait to give it a shot. And the traveling sprayer idea sounds like fun, so maybe we could actually get that going. Thanks again!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Congratulations PRC!! ya gotta post pics of a project some time! Happy spraying!


Thanks! I sure will.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I want an investigation performed immediately into the methods and procedures of this contest.


Nothing more going on here than the luck of the Irish. Please move along.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats PRC. Does number 74 get a graco proshot? Lol


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> Thank you Dan for holding such a generous contest!! Can't wait to give it a shot. And the traveling sprayer idea sounds like fun, so maybe we could actually get that going. Thanks again!


Hi PRC!
I just get back from my vacation this weekend, Today I went to the FedEx and you all set, hope you will enjoy the spray Gun.
Just sent you a PM with the Tracking number. Please let me know when you get it.
Thanks Dan.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dang! I could have made major bank selling that gun!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Dang! I could have made major bank selling that gun!


Maybe next time PACman, I do it once every year, that's my second year.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> Thank you Dan for holding such a generous contest!! Can't wait to give it a shot. And the traveling sprayer idea sounds like fun, so maybe we could actually get that going. Thanks again!


PRC, have you use the sprayer yet, would like to know if you like it.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> PRC, have you use the sprayer yet, would like to know if you like it.


Yes, once. It was on a 12 light fir door. We used Aura semi in Essex Green. 
Tried it unthinned first on a sample and had to thin a bit with water. I like the easy setup/clean. Door came out good. I have a very small builtin in a bathroom to try it on next. Once I get some pics I'll post them.


----------

